
Wall Street Analysts Turn to Clickbait - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-12-04/boring-wall-street-analyst-notes-are-out-bold-and-funny-are-in
======
applecrazy
I think the title of this HN link is clickbait itself...it's _metaclickbait_

